# Sesame fried chicken



## sarah (Nov 13, 2004)

its my favorite fried chicken recipe,its really yummy.

1 whole chicken(divided in 8 pieces).
1/2 cup yogurt.
1 clove of garlic,minced.
1 tbs soya sauce.
a pinch of salt.
1 egg.

     mix the six ingredients together and marinate chicken in it.

1/3 c flour.
1/2 tsp salt.
1/2 paprika.
1/2 baking powder.
3 tbs white sesame seeds.

     mix all these dry ingredients together and take chicken pieces out from the marinade and roll in the sesame mixture one by one.Deep fry in hot oil.


----------



## WayneT (Nov 13, 2004)

This is one that sounds very "WayneT"ish to me.  I normally add sesame seeds to batter when deep frying chicken or fish cocktails, then serve with a sweet & sour sauce or whatever. Something I picked up from a ritzy Chinese restaurant once. Thanx for what looks like a rather delicious recipe.


----------



## sarah (Nov 13, 2004)

yeah i know..sesame seeds are just delicious,can make anything just yummy,and they taste equally good in sweet and saltish foods....u know u could add some chinese salt to the batter too,will make the chicken even better...what do u think?


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 14, 2004)

Do either of you toast the sesame seeds first?


----------



## WayneT (Nov 14, 2004)

*I quite often toast the seeds first for a change in flavour. 
I add all kinds of weird and wonderful flavourings to my batters. For example, Chilli powder, poppy seeds, parsley in fish batter, Ground Schzechwan pepper corns, Parmesan cheese. A little Five Spice powder goes good in battered Sweet and sour pork. The sky's the limit.

Experiment, Experiment, Experiment

For a quick light batter, just mix your flour and spices and add, beer, soda water, lemonade or whatever soft drink you have on hand. Make the batter fairly thin. Flour meat or veges such as thin sliced eggplant, zuccini etc and dip into batter. Beautiful. No soft drink? just use flour and water plus some baking powder or use Self Raising flour if available.*


----------



## sarah (Nov 15, 2004)

lyndalou said:
			
		

> Do either of you toast the sesame seeds first?



   i do toast them often in most recipes,but in this recipe u are frying the chicken,so they will fry too,no need to toast 1st!


----------



## WayneT (Nov 21, 2004)

Sarah, I made your Sesame Chicken last night. It was fantastic. So simple to make as well. I am going to give it a go in the oven next time, cook halfway with foil over and then finish off uncovered. Let you know how it goes.


----------



## amber (Nov 21, 2004)

Sarah, 

I am making your sesame chicken tomorrow night for dinner.  How long did you marinade yours?  I think I might bake it, or maybe make some fried and some baked to taste the difference.  Im trying to cut down on fried foods.  I'll do what Wayne said and partially bake it with foil, then finish it off uncovered to crisp it up.  Also, Im going to use chicken breasts and slice them into "tenders" size pieces and pound them out.  Thanks for the recipe, it sounds great, my daughter is looking forward to this.


----------



## WayneT (Nov 22, 2004)

Amber,

*It might be an Idea to put it on a wire
 rack when baking or use Non Stick spray or both. The 
last time I did a similar dish this way, straight in the 
baking pan,  the coating stuck on the bottom.*


----------



## sarah (Nov 22, 2004)

WayneT said:
			
		

> Sarah, I made your Sesame Chicken last night. It was fantastic. So simple to make as well. I am going to give it a go in the oven next time, cook halfway with foil over and then finish off uncovered. Let you know how it goes.


 greattttt! i'm glad u like the recipe and u know what next time i'm planning to bake it myself too,frying is too much hassle and so messy,i have to clean the stove afterward....plus a baked version will be having less calories ofcourse,soooo,do let me know how it goes!


----------



## sarah (Nov 22, 2004)

amber said:
			
		

> Sarah,
> 
> I am making your sesame chicken tomorrow night for dinner.  How long did you marinade yours?  I think I might bake it, or maybe make some fried and some baked to taste the difference.  Im trying to cut down on fried foods.  I'll do what Wayne said and partially bake it with foil, then finish it off uncovered to crisp it up.  Also, Im going to use chicken breasts and slice them into "tenders" size pieces and pound them out.  Thanks for the recipe, it sounds great, my daughter is looking forward to this.



  good luck amber,i'm sure yours will turn out great too  ,u can marinade it for 3,4 hours,or if u r in a hurry,a couple hours will be ok too.As for preventing it from sticking with the pan when baking,how about if u grease the pan well with olive oil or butter,u got to use some oil in this recipe anyway even if you bake it,i think it wont taste as great without any oil.


----------



## amber (Nov 22, 2004)

Sarah, 

The sesame chicken was great!  We baked it and drizzled just a bit of canola oil over the tenders.  We also added a bit of cayenne to the marinade.  The only thing that was missing was a dipping sauce, which GB? I think asked about tonight.  Next time I will make the orange marmalade and horseradish sauce, or maybe apricot jam with horseradish.  Oh and I didnt use foil over the chicken while it baked.  We also tried a small batch of the fried sesame chicken to compare.  The fried was great too!  So if you want to cut some calories, bake it, it tastes exactly the same.  Thanks Sarah, my daughter loved it, actually she made it, with my guidance, she is only 13, but loves to cook and is trying to cut down on fat and fried foods.


----------

